# Stevens Model 200



## biggamehunter69

Does anyone have one. What do they shoot like for the price.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

very nice economy rifle. actually, very nice weapon overall. Very solid action. I have one in .223 and it shoots very nicely. definately capable of quarter size groups at 200 yards. It needs a different trigger to be a real target rifle though, because i haven't been able to reproduce those groups since. still very nice.


----------



## SODSUCKER

I have one in 30-06 and it is a very reliable tack driver. A excellant gun for the money.


----------



## Fallguy

I have not heard anything bad about them (except for the beauty quality). I nearly bought one in 223 but went with a Weatherby Vanguard for about 70 dollars more. That is also a very nice rifle for the money.


----------



## dusktalk

I just purchased one in 22-250 about 3 days ago. I just shot it yesterday and it seems to be a good shooting rifle for the money. A buddy that was with me liked it so well he is going to buy a 7MM. My only real complaint is the spring in the magazine. It seems to be a little weak.


----------



## kjmdrumz3

Not to revive an ancient post but...... :lol:

Bought one in .243 last Christmas. With factory Winchester SuperX 100gr Power Points, I am consistently able to shoot 3-shot groups at 100yds that can be covered by a dime. I put a "cheap" BSA 4x16 on top of it. In the end I have an absolute tack driver using a factory load for a little over $400. If you are looking for a no-frills, no-icing rifle capable of hitting whatever you point it at, you can't beat the Model 200. If you are looking for anything bigger than .300WinMag, look at the Savage rifles.

The only complaint I have is that the "4 round magazine" won't chamber the first round if I put 4 in the mag and one in the chamber. Once the round in the chamber ejects, the bolt will slide right over the first round of the magazine. 3 in the magazine and 1 in the chamber works fine, though :huh:


----------



## SDHandgunner

I had a Stevens Model 200 in .223 a couple years ago (wich I still had it). I found instructions on the net on how to tune the factory trigger (which wasn't too tough at all) which resulted in a 2 3/4 pound, crisp trigger pull. I then polished the bore with Flitz Bore Polish and proceeded to break in the barrel shooting and cleaning for the first 50 rounds.

I was shooting Ultramax Ammo Commercial Reloads with the 55gr. Winchester PSP Bullet. This rifle was consistantly producing 5 shot 100 yard groups from the bench that measured 3/4" center to center or slightly less.

I only tried one powder with 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips but was not able to duplicate the accuracy the Ultramax Commercial Reloads turned in.

All in all I think it was a lot of Rifle for the $$$ and like I stated wish I still had it.

Larry


----------



## huntingnemo05

Hi 
I bought a stevens model 200 .243 i am having a hard time getting a good group a 100 yds just wondering if anyone had any suggestions


----------



## The Norseman

Guten Morgen,

Enjoy your new Rifle.

I have Remingtons, but I think this will apply too;

Say, another thing, if you take the action/barrel out of the stock (clean it),
tighten the receiver screws in order.

Tighten screw in front of the receiver first (there is a inch pound requirement, don't have it right now, Email Rem.) I just tighten it up (and tap the butt on the carpet to make sure recoil lug seats against wood slot)
This screw is tightened the most. This is to your discretion.

Next tighten the very back receiver screw by the pistol grip. This is not tightened as much as the first. Use your discretion.

Third, the screw on the front of the trigger guard is tightened just enough
to hold trigger guard in place and not fall out. Again use your discretion.

When you are home from your first field test (please share it with us) check the three screws and make sure they are there, and not loose.

Be safe, and enjoy, See yeah

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## ndm

Clean it up get all the factory lube out of barrel. Make sure your bases and rings are tight. Make sure barrel is free floated at the tip. What kind of scope? Are you sure it works properly?


----------



## huntingnemo05

hey thanks for the suggestion. i tried all of your suggestions didn't seem to help. i am useing a bec scope 6x24x44, i took the scope off and swaped it with my buddies burris, bore sighted it then went out and shot again still didnt help. any other suggestions


----------



## lotero

wow wow wow! im new to this forum and relatively new to coyote calling but am quickly getting hooked! since i am new i have been searching and reading more than posting, but here we go. i have been using my 30-06 to knock em down and although it is effective its not really practical. anyway i was pretty much sold on a savage in .223. after reading this post i may be considering a stevens instead! from what i can tell the major differences are looks and the accutrigger. so my question is, since i am going to camo it (need suggestions on this too) is the accutrigger worth the extra coin? is there more differences that i have overlooked?? 
thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ndm

I have two Savage rifles both are pre accutrigger with internal box magazines. The both shoot very well. The Stevens barrel and action is exactly the same as my older Savages. I don't mind the old trigger. If you need a real light trigger pull, spend the money and get a Savage with accutrigger.


----------



## lotero

thanks, thats the kind of info i need. from what i can tell if everything is the same except the trigger and stock, i can get a stevens 200 for less than 300 bucks and will pay a little more than 100 more for a comparable savage. i dont see how i can pay that much for the accutrigger, i like it but i would rather put that into a nice scope...


----------



## RemingtonCDL

they shoot pretty good i had one in 243 put a 3x9 redfield on it shot about inch groups at 100 yards hated the hard trigger though


----------



## savageshooter92

i love my stevens model 200 chambered in .223 =-)
i am able to effectively shoot a human torso sized target at 600 yards with this gun with factory annunition, can wait to see what it does with my hand loads.

heres some pics of it.
bottom of page 2 on the pictures.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... Id=1974203

im putting a new trigger on it from http://www.sharpshootersupply.com for about 100$


----------



## NDTerminator

Even more cheaply made version of the Savage 111. Don't waste your money...


----------



## sinarms

Who would want a $300 rifle that can shoot 3/4" groups with factory ammo right out of the box? Stevens make great rifles for donor actions or put them in a bell carlson stock and you have a nice rifle that is cheap.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

NDTerminator said:


> Even more cheaply made version of the Savage 111. Don't waste your money...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but the Stevens will shoot with a few minutes of trigger work with a Tikka,Rem 700 or just about any other factory gun made. They are butt ugly, but one of the best buys if beauty is not your need. The safety is 3 position which is a plus, and the action and barrel are the same as what is on the Savage guns. Only difference is they are using the old Savage trigger. Which is the only knock on the rifle.

.223 Rem is one of the most forgiving rounds there are, but a lot of the other calibers are not. Have yet to see a single Stevens200 not out shoot a Rem or T3 out of the box in any caliber.

But like almost anything, we all tend to favor one brand over another. I myself prefer the Mod 70 FW made from the late 70's forward until Browning quit making them.


----------



## sinarms

Ron Gilmore said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even more cheaply made version of the Savage 111.  Don't waste your money...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but the Stevens will shoot with a few minutes of trigger work with a Tikka,*Rem 700 *or just about any other factory gun made. They are butt ugly, but one of the best buys if beauty is not your need. The safety is 3 position which is a plus, and the action and barrel are the same as what is on the Savage guns. Only difference is they are using the old Savage trigger. Which is the only knock on the rifle.
Click to expand...

how could you say a stevens shoots as bad as a remington? haha jk


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!! Forgot how much effort I had to put into my daughters to get it not to look like I was patterning a shotgun!!!!


----------



## NDTerminator

Guess if you don't mind the poor overall quality of it's construction, all the plastic in the design, and sanding that ridge off the cheapo plastic "synthetic" stock so it doesn't cut a furrow in your cheek, or the ragged pressed "checkering" on the stock that cuts one's hands...

No thanks, I'll pay more and get quality...


----------



## Savage260

Other than the plastic stock, what quality issues are there? I have never looked at a Stevens, but I thought they were the exact same as the 11/111 line? An after market stock will fix any problems mentioned, and still keep money left over for a scope vs a Rem 700.


----------



## sinarms

triggers arn't the best either but they can be reworked very easily or replaced for under $100.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Had not seen NDT post regarding the stock until now. So I grabbed the two I have in the cabinet, neither of them are uncomfortably rough in the checkered area where the hand wraps around the stock. None have any surface defects that rub on my face.

Picked up the 700 Rem in synthetic stock and it is really no different in feel at all. Then my Vanguard,hmmm quite comparable. Then my Sako, not really a fair comparison, since it has a wood stock, but it was just as comfortable!!!

Now the gray stock is hard to look at!!! I grant anyone that! Have thought about doing a camo job on it, but decided against it!

Will say once again, they are hard to beat for the price if one wants a accurate shooting rifle. I had a good friend in WI ask me how I would spend $700.00 on a new rifle and optics in a 25-06! To me it was simple Stevens 200 topped with VXII 3x9 40mm!

He bought what I recommended last summer, used it to harvest whitetails whitetail in WI and MI, and for muley hunting in SD where he took a nice buck at just over 360 yards! Not a bad for such a cheap setup!!!

Truly the only downside is the mag setup.


----------



## Savage260

How difficult is the trigger to work? I have had to work both the Rem 700 triggers(which was easy to do) that I own, so that seems to me to be a tie between the two.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

lattie to be honest it is not overly hard. I chose on the first rifle to have it done. The second I chose to do myself. It takes a bit of filing and minor adjustments otherwise. I got the info on how to do it off of one of the gun websites via a search.

I did not have the first time anything I was comfortable using as a gauge to test pull. Second time around I did!


----------



## savageshooter92

this is my stevens model 200 chambered in .223 
cost me 500$ for everything you see here and i can shoot rabbit from 350.


----------



## Woodser

It is a lot of gun for the money,. You can still get them for $299 some places. I have two and am quite pleased with both. Since I buy shooters and don't give a big rats @ss about looks, they are perfect. I carry my rifles around on an ATV, and that is no place for a fine grade of rifle with a premium stock, believe me.


----------



## marine0311

Do they make that by any chance in a youth 7mm-08?


----------



## Woodser

They make no youth models, but as the standard is a 22" barrel that weighs 6.5 pounds, it is light enough for a youth. And the do come in 7mm-08.


----------



## budman461

40 years ago i was into speed; one could spent lots and get a plush chevy impala/plymouth gtx with the go-fast, big-engine option or a bare-bones biscane/roadrunner that was just as quick but cost thousands less.

no doubt about it, the long-action stevens 200 is a roadrunner, but (aside from its iffy trigger pull) is almost impossible to beat, or most of the time equal, out of the box. polish it up and drop it into a nicer stock and you have what sold 15 years ago as the savage 110.

i love remington 700s and leupolds, but the original 110 designs and simmons shoot sub-1" groups with boring regularity...at nearly half the cost.

just my 2 cents.

budman


----------

